# Hearn to announce more signings this week!



## Body shot (Aug 29, 2013)

Hearn is going to announce more signings this week. I dont know who they are but Stephen Smith and David Price must be the 2 favourites.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Always good news.

#matchroomfamily 
#hardgraft


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Lucas Browne?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

There seems to be a thread like this every week.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

to be honest i dont like to see it become to one sided like this. i hope frank keeps a few fighters to keep them honest. that said warren needs to get his guys out more. inactivity almost did for people like gavin and mitchell.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks like it will be Derry Mathews. Not much difference really.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Callum Johnson 99% & Stephen Smith depending if he ended his contract


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Looks like it will be Derry Mathews. Not much difference really.


Isn't he with Coldwell?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Won't be dirty d

Smith and price

Then a big dec show in Liverpool with Mathews v Mitchell , and price and both smiths on card


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Price was a pundit for the klitschko fight (a good pundit again) and bunce said at the end 'look forward to seeing you in action before Xmas'


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Building a magnificent stable as normal. Just concerned it could be getting a bit to big but we shall see..


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

Price
Murray
Gavin
Hamilton
S.Smith
McDonnell

Any of the above.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Price
> Murray
> Gavin
> Hamilton
> ...


Rob what ur sauce saying ?

Haven't heard much from 'him' since you said Murray was on his way a few months ago


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I would have thought Price but it's an interesting thing that he was on BoxNation this weekend. If they knew he was off then surely they wouldn't have asked him to do punditry?

Stephen Smith will be a sure thing though, probably along with Callum Johnson.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

I was hoping he would have an increased number of dates to accommodate fighters but here's hoping we get more stacked cards instead. 

I'd be pleased if Smith and Price went, Murray would be a big signing and one that really deserves to be plying his trade on sky.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Rob what ur sauce saying ?
> 
> Haven't heard much from 'him' since you said Murray was on his way a few months ago


Signings 100% happening this week but won't tell me who strictly confidential which makes me think its a switch from another promoter.

Allot of Warren fighters are able to leave due to Frank switching the company to Queensbury. If they want to jump ship they can jump ship and put that as the reason.


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

He's talked a lot about Frankie Gavin lately he's the outsider

i expect David Price,Martin Murray, Stephen Smith, Liam Smith, Callum Johnson and Darren Hamilton all to sign with matchroom eventually so take your pick from those


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't think it would be Price lads. I think he's damaged goods and only reason i could see him signing him is to feed him to Joshua in back end of 2014. It's not a long term move because Price won't be going far and will lose again when he steps back up. 

Stephen Smith makes sense to me. Murray possibly..


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Hope murray gets in there, he deserves to be treated better than he has been. Also sets up a potential barker clash mid 2014 all in house.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Martin Murray's contract with Hatton ends on Thursday


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Murray would make a barker clash a definate I think even if Darren loses to sturm.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> I don't think it would be Price lads. I think he's damaged goods and only reason i could see him signing him is to feed him to Joshua in back end of 2014. It's not a long term move because Price won't be going far and will lose again when he steps back up.
> 
> Stephen Smith makes sense to me. Murray possibly..


In terms of being the next Wlad perhaps but Price will still be an attraction and could be in good fights at domestic and european level for the next few years.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> Martin Murray's contract with Hatton ends on Thursday


you got anything to back this up mate?


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

My money would be on Murray. Has nobody mentioned Chisora? Much more likely than Price IMO.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Martin Murray's contract with Hatton ends on Thursday


:eddie


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> In terms of being the next Wlad perhaps but Price will still be an attraction and could be in good fights at domestic and european level for the next few years.


Mentally not strong enough Rob IMO. Another loss and he will jack it in..


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Mentally not strong enough Rob IMO. Another loss and he will jack it in..


I don't think he needs to be mentally strong to be European champion. Heavyweight is a seriously weak division.

ChampionWladamir Klitschko (WBA/IBF/WBO)
2. Vitali Klitscko (WBC)
3. David Haye 
4. Kurbat Pulev
5. Alexander Povetkin
6. Tyson Fury
7. Bermain Stiverne
8. Dereck Chisora
9. Tony Thompson
10. Bryant Jennings
11. Denis Boystov
12. Odlanier Solis
13. Robert Helenius
14. Steve Cunningham
15. Tomasz Adamek
16. Cris Arreola
17. Alexander Dimitrenko
18. Malik Scott
19. Vyachaslev Glazkov
20. Ruslan Chagaev
21. Seth Mitchell
22. Fransico Pianeta
23. Manuel Charr
24. Denotay Wilder
25. David Price


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I don't think he needs to be mentally strong to be European champion. Heavyweight is a seriously weak division.
> 
> ChampionWladamir Klitschko (WBA/IBF/WBO)
> 2. Vitali Klitscko (WBC)
> ...


TBH as bad as division is another loss by stoppage and he will finish up so to answer your first point in first reply this is why i don't believe he's a long term project bar being fed to Joshua because he's going to be beaten again sooner or later and he's one stoppage loss away from jacking it in mentally.

He's not above them in terms of ability IMO neither and tbh he's not like a Chisora who can roll with the punches and take losses on chin. It's s*** or bust with him right now IMO.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> TBH as bad as division is another loss by stoppage and he will finish up so to answer your first point in first reply this is why i don't believe he's a long term project bar being fed to Joshua because he's going to be beaten again sooner or later and he's one stoppage loss away from jacking it in mentally.
> 
> He's not above them in terms of ability IMO neither and tbh he's not like a Chisora who can roll with the punches and take losses on chin. It's s*** or bust with him right now IMO.


You may be right but even then I think there is value in Price to a promoter until that happens.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> You may be right but even then I think there is value in Price to a promoter until that happens.


:good We shall see. Anyone know who he's training with now?..


----------



## Hooch (Jun 18, 2013)

Could Cleverly be a dark horse here?

Talk of him re joining camp Calzaghe and has apeared on Sky recently. 

Does not get more anti Warren than Sky and Super Joe.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Cleverly would be a big signing cos it means he can put solid cards on in Wales with Selby and Rees. 

Clev seems loyal though. 

No chance of BJS?


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

Murray got year to go!


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

@robpalmer135 why are you still touting McDonnell as a possibility even though he has signed up with Queensbury/Boxnation? Is there something you are not telling us Rob? :hey


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> @robpalmer135 why are you still touting McDonnell as a possibility even though he has signed up with Queensbury/Boxnation? Is there something you are not telling us Rob? :hey


My thoughts exactly.

He has mentioned it several times.
The McDonnell press conference is this week and he hasn't been quoted yet about the tv situation only Hobson.

The opponent is meant to be announced this week so it could tie in if McDonnell and Hobson part ways because of different ambitions.

Total speculation here by the way.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> He has mentioned it several times.
> The McDonnell press conference is this week and he hasn't been quoted yet about the tv situation only Hobson.
> ...


Total speculation is much fun and interesting than actual facts mate. I heard that @robpalmer135 is making his pro debut on the next Copper Box card, and @Bill has just purchased a majority stake in Primetime. :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :good We shall see. Anyone know who he's training with now?..


Heard he was training with Gallagher, don't know if it's true though.


----------



## Alba (Aug 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Heard he was training with Gallagher, don't know if it's true though.


I heard david Price has been training with gallagher for a few weeks now. Makes sense spose, and if he signed with Hearn , he would be joinging a decent stable of scouse fighters he already has.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Total speculation is much fun and interesting than actual facts mate. I heard that @robpalmer135 is making his pro debut on the next Copper Box card, and @Bill has just purchased the Sky Box Office event


:deal


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Murray's contract with hatton ends on thursday, but has a fight lined up already so I'm not sure how that effects things.
I would say smith and price are probably the most likely imo


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Total speculation is much fun and interesting than actual facts mate. I heard that @robpalmer135 is making his pro debut on the next Copper Box card, and @Bill has just purchased a majority stake in Primetime. :lol:


:lol: When I win the Euro millions I'm going to buy matchroom and personally sack Edie Hearn.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Imagine if he gets the three Smith brothers and Gavin, it'll be better than when Benoit Malenko Guerrero and Saturn turned up on Raw.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> :lol: When I win the Euro millions I'm going to buy matchroom and personally sack *Edie Hearn*.


Who is this Edie Hearn you speak of? Surely it can't be this handsome car salesman? :eddie


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Who is this Edie Hearn you speak of? Surely it can't be this handsome car salesman? :eddie


It is indeed the second hand car salesman and his scheming father Bootleg Barry.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> you got anything to back this up mate?


It's just what I've been told by someone that is an outside by knows his stuff. Strange as Murray already has a fight lined up


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> @robpalmer135 why are you still touting McDonnell as a possibility even though he has signed up with Queensbury/Boxnation? Is there something you are not telling us Rob? :hey


Because I still think its a possibility that his next fight will be broadcast in HD.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Heard he was training with Gallagher, don't know if it's true though.


Nice one. Interesting to see what happens if true.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Imagine if he gets the three Smith brothers and Gavin, it'll be better than when Benoit Malenko Guerrero and Saturn turned up on Raw.


:lol:

If he gets Cleverly it'll be like when Lex Luger turned up on Nitro.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Getting cleverly would actually make perfect sense.

He could put on shows with cleverly/selby/Rees and the likes of Jenkins.

i would be stunned though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> :lol:
> 
> If he gets Cleverly it'll be like when Lex Luger turned up on Nitro.


Damn son your obsessed!


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Damn son your obsessed!


It's just watching Klitschko wrestle with Povetkin the other night is taking me back to when I used to watch wrestling back in the day. Blame that cunt.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

I've heard that Price has spent time training with Gallagher, Shannon & Harrison these last few weeks as well as another Scouse coach which I'm guessing will be either Bellew's coach or the guy that trains Satchell, Dickens & Stalker.

I think he's doing the right think, see who suits you the best & don't make any rash decisions. 

I hope Callum Johnson's the Matchroom signing, he's a talented kid who needs fights. I feel it's shocking the way he's being treated.


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

Cleverly makes sense to push the welsh market. Still think the whole Gallaghers gym will end up at matchroom. Maybe announcement Price is now with Gallagher and Matchroom


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

The ones I'd most like to see are Murray and McDonnell.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

If Stephen Smith has left Warren, you'd have to assume that Liam and Paul won't be long in following him. Not only will there be a lack of trust between the Smith's and Warren, they're obviously unhappy at the way they've been treated and, in turn, Warren's hardly going to reward them after their brother has left. As fighters, they're also less marketable as individuals than they are as a group. Callum, Liam, Stephen and Paul all on the same bill in Liverpool would sell plenty of tickets but just Liam and Paul is different altogether. I wouldn't be surprised if all the Smith brothers were Matchroom fighters before the end of the year.

The one fighter I'd love to see on Sky would be Martin Murray though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2013)

A press release will be going out very soon.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> A press release will be going out very soon.


Oh just tell us you big fucking tease, if Eddie gets upset tell him I will get him a part as an extra on TOWIE he will soon forgive you.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Soon ... How soon ... Unless that's Guess from u


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2013)

At this point I know as much as you guys now sorry.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> At this point I know as much as you guys now sorry.


Yeah fuck all :lol:


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Press conference tomorrow isn't there?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Press conference tomorrow isn't there?


Don't think its to do with the same fighter.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Don't think its to do with the same fighter.


How do you know if you don't know what fighter the press release concerns? Rob knows and is holding out.

If you don't want to tell us outright put it in the form of an anagram that 95% of the forum won't be able to work out for example:

Avid Priced


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Well they're announcing one fighter tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Well they're announcing one fighter tomorrow.


But I don't think its the same fighter my source is talking about.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Press conference on Thursday, the same day Murray's contract runs out :hey


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

The Thursday signing might not be stephen smith or the guy rob talking about!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Press conference on Thursday, the same day Murray's contract runs out :hey


From what I understand Vano Irons was way off the mark. Murray still has a year to go.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Might be Gavin as we'll , he retweeted this : @Dan_emp: @EddieHearn @DarrenBarker82 @SturmBoxing got to be @frankiegavin1 mentioned 2 many times in your interviews and you want headline in brum


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Callum Johnson retweeted something Hearn put about announcing signings.

Him and Stephen Smith IMO.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Think Hearn will have the Smith brothers, Murray and Gavin by the end of the year.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Think Hearn will have the Smith brothers, Murray and Gavin by the end of the year.


Might be a bit ambitious but here's hoping.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Hope he doesn't get Gavin, otherwise I'll have to watch him on the Match room undercards.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

I think (one of) his eventual aims is to have Macklin, Gavin and Yafai on a Birmingham card.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> @robpalmer135 why are you still touting McDonnell as a possibility even though he has signed up with Queensbury/Boxnation? Is there something you are not telling us Rob? :hey


I wont even take credit. I new a fighter was leaving but didn't know it was Jamie McDonnell.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I wont even take credit. I new a fighter was leaving but didn't know it was Jamie McDonnell.


In which case can I have 6 numbers for the lottery tonight please?


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Hearn confirmed the new signing is on Froch undercard.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

I hope Hobson takes Eddie Hearn to the cleaners.


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

McDonnell has released statement through solicitors stating breach of contract as reason for leaving. Only 1 fight in last 12 months. Hobson won't have a leg to stand on


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

The Genius said:


> I hope Hobson takes Eddie Hearn to the cleaners.


Like Frank did when he signed Burns & Bellew?


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Jackukboxing said:


> McDonnell has released statement through solicitors stating breach of contract as reason for leaving. Only 1 fight in last 12 months. Hobson won't have a leg to stand on


This is a common reason for fighters terminating their contracts. They then usually sign with Matchroom. The same thing is obviously happening with Stephen Smith. Who is getting their ear and tipping them off about this loophole? Both Smith and McDonnell are managed by their promoter so this should be sorted out privately. Boxing suffers from not having an official governing body.

Something needs to be done about this. Matchroom are helping themselves to fighters and saying, "If you don't like it, take us to court". They should wait until a fighter is officially declared a free agent by the courts or the board. Sooner or later they will get done.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

This is pretty dire for Frank now. But can Eddie really afford to stack his bills, even with more Sky money in the pot? 

Going to be an interesting 2014...


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

The Genius said:


> This is a common reason for fighters terminating their contracts. They then usually sign with Matchroom. The same thing is obviously happening with Stephen Smith. Who is getting their ear and tipping them off about this loophole? Both Smith and McDonnell are managed by their promoter so this should be sorted out privately. Boxing suffers from not having an official governing body.
> 
> Something needs to be done about this. Matchroom are helping themselves to fighters and saying, "If you don't like it, take us to court". They should wait until a fighter is officially declared a free agent by the courts or the board. Sooner or later they will get done.


So you think fighters should be forced to stay with a promoter/manager that doesn't stick to his side of the agreement?

It's not a loophole. It's a clear breach of contract to not box a fighter the agreed amount of times in there contract and to not pay them on time. If Frank Warren and Dennis Hobson don't want to keep losing fighters, they simply have to stick to the terms of the contract they agreed.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Like Frank did when he signed Burns & Bellew?


Like Frank should have done with Burns and Bellew. Hopefully Dennis will fight all the way.

Rob, I would feel exactly the same if the roles were reversed. T


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> This is pretty dire for Frank now. But can Eddie really afford to stack his bills, even with more Sky money in the pot?
> 
> Going to be an interesting 2014...


Better bills means more tickets sold, more sponsorship, more international rights and more viewers on Sky. The bigger the bill the more profit the promoter should make as long as they do things properly.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Like Frank should have done with Burns and Bellew. Hopefully Dennis will fight all the way.
> 
> Rob, I would feel exactly the same if the roles were reversed. T


So you want Dennis Hobson to lose money fighting a legal battle he cannot win?

Just out of interest, why do you think Frank gave up on this cases?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Better bills means more tickets sold, more sponsorship, more international rights and more viewers on Sky. The bigger the bill the more profit the promoter should make as long as they do things properly.


The reason that TR and GBP are putting on such solid cards is because there's great cross-network/promoter competition - it's messed up some good fights though, like Mares-Donaire, etc. But then, it's not as if TR and GBP haven't done that in their own stables too - see Gamboa/Lopez.

I'm sceptical when Eddie has backtracked so often on putting together genuinely top drawer fights. Is Brook's next fight REALLY a step up after such an abysmal run of fights? I don't think so.

I'm not big on Froch-Groves either, as you know, and the mooted undercard is hardly inspiring. Obviously, I hope your optimism is founded, but it's just not feeling likely when one guy holds all the cards. There was a time when Warren was in the exact same position...


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

The Genius said:


> This is a common reason for fighters terminating their contracts. They then usually sign with Matchroom. The same thing is obviously happening with Stephen Smith. Who is getting their ear and tipping them off about this loophole? Both Smith and McDonnell are managed by their promoter so this should be sorted out privately. Boxing suffers from not having an official governing body.
> 
> Something needs to be done about this. Matchroom are helping themselves to fighters and saying, "If you don't like it, take us to court". They should wait until a fighter is officially declared a free agent by the courts or the board. Sooner or later they will get done.


Any boxer can determine their contract , but if there is not sufficient ground they will have to pay their promotor their fee until the contract is ended. Thus allowing them to fight on other shows.


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

The Genius said:


> This is a common reason for fighters terminating their contracts. They then usually sign with Matchroom. The same thing is obviously happening with Stephen Smith. Who is getting their ear and tipping them off about this loophole? Both Smith and McDonnell are managed by their promoter so this should be sorted out privately. Boxing suffers from not having an official governing body.
> 
> Something needs to be done about this. Matchroom are helping themselves to fighters and saying, "If you don't like it, take us to court". They should wait until a fighter is officially declared a free agent by the courts or the board. Sooner or later they will get done.


So boxers must stick to a contract that has been broken but promoters/managers are free to do as they like? This isn't office work it's a short career and they have to make money whilst they can. If a contract has been breached then they have every right to move on


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

Taken from the Bellew Free thread on here

The position at law following the decision of the Court of Appeal in the case of *Warren v Mendy [1989] 1 WLR 853*  is that in practice any boxer can simply walk away from any management or promotional agreement and the Courts cannot compel him to continue with the contract. This is because boxing involves a special skill or talent which could be seriously affected and could possibly put the boxer at risk if he was compelled to continue to work for a man who he detested or had lost all trust and confidence in. It does not apply to normal commercial contracts.

However, if the boxer does not have solid contractual grounds which would allow him to determine any normal contract then, although the boxer cannot be ordered to continue with the contract, that is the Court cannot make an order of "Specific Performance", the boxer may be ordered to compensate the ex-manager or promoter for any financial loss that they will sustain as a consequence of the boxer no longer being under contract to them. Usually 25% of any purse monies until the date that the contract would have ended.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> The reason that TR and GBP are putting on such solid cards is because there's great cross-network/promoter competition - it's messed up some good fights though, like Mares-Donaire, etc. But then, it's not as if TR and GBP haven't done that in their own stables too - see Gamboa/Lopez.
> 
> I'm sceptical when Eddie has backtracked so often on putting together genuinely top drawer fights. Is Brook's next fight REALLY a step up after such an abysmal run of fights? I don't think so.
> 
> I'm not big on Froch-Groves either, as you know, and the mooted undercard is hardly inspiring. Obviously, I hope your optimism is founded, but it's just not feeling likely when one guy holds all the cards. There was a time when Warren was in the exact same position...


When I say the cards will improve, were talking a British title fight instead of a Southern Area, a proper world title eliminator instead of an intercontinental belt. You get what I am saying? We will never get cards with US quality main events on a regular basis. I don't think anybody expects this from Hearn.

Whats your impression of what the undercard will be? Considering in the last week Jamie McDonnell & Stephen Smith now look likley to appear?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> When I say the cards will improve, were talking a British title fight instead of a Southern Area, a proper world title eliminator instead of an intercontinental belt. You get what I am saying? We will never get cards with US quality main events on a regular basis. I don't think anybody expects this from Hearn.
> 
> Whats your impression of what the undercard will be? Considering in the last week Jamie McDonnell & Stephen Smith now look likley to appear?


I was scared that's what you meant... 

It depends on the opponents RE: Froch-Groves.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I was scared that's what you meant...
> 
> It depends on the opponents RE: Froch-Groves.


I don't get it?

Froch v Groves is a good fight I just don't think it is a PPV unless there is a magnificent 7 style undercard.

Quigg v Cermano
McDonnell v Caballerro
Crolla v Gethin
Smith v Sykes
Fielding v Dodson
Joshua & Campbell


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I don't get it?
> 
> Froch v Groves is a good fight I just don't think it is a PPV unless there is a magnificent 7 style undercard.
> 
> ...


I suppose I'm just disappointed that domestic/euro level fights are the best we can expect. I know some of the issue is the lack of true world-level fighters in the UK right now, but it would be nice to see Bellew-Stevenson in the UK (mostly so I can enjoy Bellew getting splattered in person). There's just not the money here that there is in the US, is there?

Froch-Groves is a decent fight as a follow on from Kessler, but I don't believe it's a PPV at all. A good undercard may rescue it, but on past form it's likely to be average again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I suppose I'm just disappointed that domestic/euro level fights are the best we can expect. I know some of the issue is the lack of true world-level fighters in the UK right now, but it would be nice to see Bellew-Stevenson in the UK (mostly so I can enjoy Bellew getting splattered in person). There's just not the money here that there is in the US, is there?
> 
> Froch-Groves is a decent fight as a follow on from Kessler, but I don't believe it's a PPV at all. A good undercard may rescue it, but on past form it's likely to be average again.


Showtime and HBO will be paying between $1million to $5million in rights fees for fights depending on the magnitude. Nobody in the UK can compete with that unless Sky do a PPV and you would be the first to object to that. Infact pretty sure you said you would rather have seen Kessler v Froch in Denmark and not on PPV?

If the choice was Bellew v Stevenson on PPV in Liverpool or Bellew v Stevenson in Canada on regular Sky which would you pick?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Showtime and HBO will be paying between $1million to $5million in rights fees for fights depending on the magnitude. Nobody in the UK can compete with that unless Sky do a PPV and you would be the first to object to that. Infact pretty sure you said you would rather have seen Kessler v Froch in Denmark and not on PPV?
> 
> If the choice was Bellew v Stevenson on PPV in Liverpool or Bellew v Stevenson in Canada on regular Sky which would you pick?


I agree with you, Rob. I do. It's the pay off and it speaks to the lack of genuine draws in the UK. If there was a cable rival able to compete with Sky might be different. If you need a PPV for a Bellew fight, then frankly I'd rather shoot myself - that would be a sad state of affairs.

I do think the fight should go where it makes most sense, so Canada in this case, but it'd be nice if the UK had some weight. It's not a criticism of Eddie at all in this case, just a sad realisation.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I agree with you, Rob. I do. It's the pay off and it speaks to the lack of genuine draws in the UK. If there was a cable rival able to compete with Sky might be different. If you need a PPV for a Bellew fight, then frankly I'd rather shoot myself - that would be a sad state of affairs.
> 
> I do think the fight should go where it makes most sense, so Canada in this case, but it'd be nice if the UK had some weight. It's not a criticism of Eddie at all in this case, just a sad realisation.


I don't have as much of an issue with Bellew being in Canada because they will have 10k plus in Quebec. But when you see 500 in Atlantic City for Barker v Geale, when you know they would have done 10k in London for that fight its pretty frustrating.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I would rather watch camacho-conquest,Owen-Connor,Connor-evangelou,Simmons-Graf,crolla-Matthews,Matthews-coyle etc than bellew v that Argentinian or chilemba or brook v saldivia,purdy v a no mark.

Hearns strength is good matches,all of the above were 50/50 fights that delivered.the fighters have followings and the fights are exciting.
His system of bringing fighters through the mandatory spot is understandable but provides little entertainment and the fighter isn't gaining top end experience that he needs.george groves has prepared for his biggest fight of his life by fighting 3 overmatched opponents in fights where he will have gained no experience on how to cope with froch and the fans are left dissapointed.one was a main support on ppv.

I want to see southern area title fights on his shows and less big standard intercontinental rubbish.kevin Mitchell's opponents have been poor since his switch.when he steps up he will most likely not be prepared for it again.

Domestic level from Hearn is great.world title fights are great (froch-bute/Kessler at home) burns -beltran,barker-geale.but his shitty rankings gainers are filler I don't want to see.
Bellew could of fought campillo instead of chilemba or gutchnekt instead of bolonti.brook could of fought any number of welters.kevin Mitchell could of rematched Bredeis Prescott or the Colombian he sparked out again,or Gavin Rees.

He is doing a great job,I just think he should concentrate on making good fights rather than pushing fighters up the world rankings with no foundation.
For example if rather bellew lost to campillo than scrape through against chilemba if the fight delivers and bellew regroups learns and comes back better.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I would rather watch camacho-conquest,Owen-Connor,Connor-evangelou,Simmons-Graf,crolla-Matthews,Matthews-coyle etc than bellew v that Argentinian or chilemba or brook v saldivia,purdy v a no mark.
> 
> Hearns strength is good matches,all of the above were 50/50 fights that delivered.the fighters have followings and the fights are exciting.
> His system of bringing fighters through the mandatory spot is understandable but provides little entertainment and the fighter isn't gaining top end experience that he needs.george groves has prepared for his biggest fight of his life by fighting 3 overmatched opponents in fights where he will have gained no experience on how to cope with froch and the fans are left dissapointed.one was a main support on ppv.
> ...


The problem is you need the bigger fights to allow the smaller one to happen on the card.

In the case of George Groves he has been given his opportunity to early. One of the negative effects of the Super Six is that it condensed a ton of good fights into a small period, and now the division at the top level i quite boring because we have seen every fight. It has meant that fighters get there opportunity sooner than they usually would. Several other fighters turned down the Froch mandatory spot I beleive before they came to Groves.

If you look at Bellews route to his title fight it has been impressive. He left British level and took on Miranda & Bolonti before the Chilemba fights. They were stinkers but acid tests that Bellew eventually came through and now he deserves his shot. Brian Rose is another fighter they have brought through well. Acline, a keep busy fight and now Marciel. If he wins that then he deserves a world title fight.

The other problem is that when a foreign fighter gets the the level that Brook, Bellew, Rose etc are at, they also don't want to risk there spot in the rankings because they know the title fight i around the corner.

The Bellew example is crazy. Chilemba was a tough fight that everybody was looking forward to before it happened. He now fights Stevenson. Why not lose at the top level and learn then come back, rather than at a lower level, What you said makes no sense!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> The problem is you need the bigger fights to allow the smaller one to happen on the card.
> 
> In the case of George Groves he has been given his opportunity to early. One of the negative effects of the Super Six is that it condensed a ton of good fights into a small period, and now the division at the top level i quite boring because we have seen every fight. It has meant that fighters get there opportunity sooner than they usually would. Several other fighters turned down the Froch mandatory spot I beleive before they came to Groves.
> 
> ...


Bellew-chilemba was a good fight on paper as was Miranda.

I just want British fighters to succeed.our belt holders like barker and burns for example had relatively easy apprenticeships.barker went from being European no.1 from a shallow pool (the best were at world level) to fighting Sergio Martinez.ricky burns went from average commenwealth opponents to rocky Martinez.gavin Rees fought Derry Matthews and then adrien broner.

I hate the rankings we have because they are corrupt,but the likes of Hearn make the fights that appear easier to win.that then means an unattractive opponent that the public can't engage with and that the fighter isn't getting the tests needed to stay at the top.

Froch is peaking because his level of opposition has been so good.what's wrong with fighters having defeats now or having to overturn insurmountable odds to even challenge for a world title.

Hearns producing challengers not champions.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Bellew-chilemba was a good fight on paper as was Miranda.
> 
> I just want British fighters to succeed.our belt holders like barker and burns for example had relatively easy apprenticeships.barker went from being European no.1 from a shallow pool (the best were at world level) to fighting Sergio Martinez.ricky burns went from average commenwealth opponents to rocky Martinez.gavin Rees fought Derry Matthews and then adrien broner.
> 
> ...


You keep on contradicting yourself. You are saying fighters are not getting enough grounding but then you highlight the fact Barker & Burns jumped from one level to the next with nothing in between. You complain about fighters not tingeing experience at the top level but you don't want Bellew to fighter Stevenson and you ignore that Barker gained so much experience from his loss to Martinez, and without that fight its unlikely he would have beat Geale.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> You keep on contradicting yourself. You are saying fighters are not getting enough grounding but then you highlight the fact Barker & Burns jumped from one level to the next with nothing in between. You complain about fighters not tingeing experience at the top level but you don't want Bellew to fighter Stevenson and you ignore that Barker gained so much experience from his loss to Martinez, and without that fight its unlikely he would have beat Geale.


No I'm saying that barker had next to no chance of beating Martinez and Rees had next to no chance of beating broner.bellew has next to no chance of beating Stevenson and brook would of been second favourite to Alexander.as for Brian rose and lee purely I'm sorry but there not good enough.

We congratulate losers in this country and celebrate them.its not enough for bellew to just challenge Stevenson or groves to challenge froch.they need to be good enough to win and I don't think there anywhere near.we don't want to create a generation of British fighters who climb the rankings in weak fights and then comprehensively lose in a sole title fight.

Rose May as well aim for rabchenko and fight purdy at light middle.if he gets past both(which are good entertaining fights) then move him on.groves should of fought better opposition,even Brian Magee an easy match to make would of been acceptable.

Now warren has many faults but he Made sure that he was building champions not challengers.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> No I'm saying that barker had next to no chance of beating Martinez and Rees had next to no chance of beating broner.bellew has next to no chance of beating Stevenson and brook would of been second favourite to Alexander.as for Brian rose and lee purely I'm sorry but there not good enough.
> 
> We congratulate losers in this country and celebrate them.its not enough for bellew to just challenge Stevenson or groves to challenge froch.they need to be good enough to win and I don't think there anywhere near.we don't want to create a generation of British fighters who climb the rankings in weak fights and then comprehensively lose in a sole title fight.
> 
> ...


Disagree with you here pal. Barker had to take the Martinez fight. With the way his health was, he couldn't turn down a title shot. Bellew has been built up in the way it seems you are asking for. Miranda and then the 2 Chilemba fights. Now admittedly Stevenson suddenly seems a hot property that perhaps you'd want to avoid but Matchroom had done everything right.

Purdy obviously isn't at that level but how could they turn it down? I also agree Rose isn't at the level. I wouldn't have any problem with him facing Rabchenko but also don't mind what they are doing

Rees-Broner I can see the debate because he was well placed with the WBA. I don't think they were wrong to take the money and believe they could rebuild. Had he beaten Crolla he may well have been facing Burns next year so I wouldn't knock that one.

I can't argue about Groves facing poor opposition but I do think he is a live opponent for Froch

As for Warren:- John Murray, Gary Lockett, Michael Jennings- he has fed plenty of people into hard fights when it was the best option for them. I believe with the right people Hearn will build them when he has a Hatton/Calzaghe etc. he will protect and build them


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

tdw said:


> Disagree with you here pal. Barker had to take the Martinez fight. With the way his health was, he couldn't turn down a title shot. Bellew has been built up in the way it seems you are asking for. Miranda and then the 2 Chilemba fights. Now admittedly Stevenson suddenly seems a hot property that perhaps you'd want to avoid but Matchroom had done everything right.
> 
> Purdy obviously isn't at that level but how could they turn it down? I also agree Rose isn't at the level. I wouldn't have any problem with him facing Rabchenko but also don't mind what they are doing
> 
> ...


I hope your right.

It's not a Hearn issue as such,it's just he has the bulk of world level fighters.

The ring magazine tells us we have the 3rd best collection of fighters ranked independently top 10 across all divisions.ahead of japan and only behind the giants that are America and Mexico.
Yet Carl froch and maybe David haye are our only fighters capable of being a no 1.none of the others will dominate a division.and the future is likely to be the same.

I'm proud of our boxing results in the last couple of years and I know we punch above our weight it's just I don't want us to constantly produce prospects with padded records who fail at the highest level.

Everyone's different and bellew has took cleverly close and beaten chilemba,Miranda,bolonti,Mckenzie,mcintosh and ajisafe.he deserves his chance but I don't look forward to watching Stevenson knocking him out,I want to see him go abroad and win against the likes of Stevenson.
I'm realistic and know it's hard to produce real champions but all the other major boxing countries are doing it and we aren't.
Dereck chisora is a good example of a fighter who has been matched hard,learned some valuable lessons about diet,discipline and 12 round championship fights and is looking vastly improved for it.

I'm not saying send your boys out to lose but look at the Mexican circuit amongst the lower weights or the Far East where competiton is fierce and records come second to experience.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

One to watch said:


> No I'm saying that barker had next to no chance of beating Martinez and Rees had next to no chance of beating broner.bellew has next to no chance of beating Stevenson and brook would of been second favourite to Alexander.as for Brian rose and lee purely I'm sorry but there not good enough.
> 
> We congratulate losers in this country and celebrate them.its not enough for bellew to just challenge Stevenson or groves to challenge froch.they need to be good enough to win and I don't think there anywhere near.we don't want to create a generation of British fighters who climb the rankings in weak fights and then comprehensively lose in a sole title fight.
> 
> ...


So you would rather see fighters going for vacant titles than the real champion?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

As for the signings

Smith McDonal and price

The first 2 seem defo


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> So you would rather see fighters going for vacant titles than the real champion?


No far from it.the opposite in fact.
I want our fighters to be the best not the interim champion or the mandatory for a position they won't be good enough to even win let alone win and hold.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> As for the signings
> 
> Smith McDonal and price
> 
> The first 2 seem defo


u
mcdonnell not signing this week. He assessing his options now anyway!


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> As for the signings
> 
> Smith McDonal and price
> 
> The first 2 seem defo


Why did you think Gavin yesterday? Price should be free agent


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

One to watch said:


> No far from it.the opposite in fact.
> I want our fighters to be the best not the interim champion or the mandatory for a position they won't be good enough to even win let alone win and hold.


But you take issue with Barker v Martinez and Bellew v Stevenson?


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

@onetowatch Firstly, are many other nations really producing many more fighters capable of being number 1 than us? 

Secondly, was Chisora fighting Klitschko less of a mismatch on paper than Bellew-Stevenson or Brook-Alexander?

I do see your point more now, I just don't see your fears becoming a reality


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> But you take issue with Barker v Martinez and Bellew v Stevenson?


Rob I just said I don't want our fighters to get in a fight they can't win.

Barkers cv before Martinez was so thin it was a miracle he got the fight.bellew isn't good enough to beat Stevenson but fair enough he is a different case as he has done all he can to a degree.

I just want a light heavyweight challenger to have beaten better competiton,maybe it's a romantic notion but bellew hasn't beaten a top 10 light heavyweight and I think you should be going into a 'world' title fight with that kind of success and experience under your belt.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Rob I just said I don't want our fighters to get in a fight they can't win.
> 
> Barkers cv before Martinez was so thin it was a miracle he got the fight.bellew isn't good enough to beat Stevenson but fair enough he is a different case as he has done all he can to a degree.
> 
> I just want a light heavyweight challenger to have beaten better competiton,maybe it's a romantic notion but bellew hasn't beaten a top 10 light heavyweight and I think you should be going into a 'world' title fight with that kind of success and experience under your belt.


I really don't think Stevenson v Bellew is as cut and dry as people think. I don't see who Bellew could have beat. He had the close close loss to Cleverly, McIntosh was a former European champion, Miranda was a good step up, Bolonto for the ranking and Chilemba who was top 10-15 with everybody.

With Barker, he would not have beaten Geale without first beating Martinez. He will have learnt more in the loss to Martinez than having wins over Andy Lee and Brian Vera.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

The Chemist said:


> Why did you think Gavin yesterday? Price should be free agent


He was retweeting stuff about matchroom doing a show in bham

But today he's said he us still with warren and out in dec , but not the Liverpool show another yet to be announced one


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> He was retweeting stuff about matchroom doing a show in bham
> 
> But today he's said he us still with warren and out in dec , but not the Liverpool show another yet to be announced one


Think there is a London show in December.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Building fighters has fuck all to do with promoters, that's the managers job. The promoter is there to get his fighters the biggest fights he can based on how the fighter and manager want to be moved. Matchroom have done an excellent job getting their fighters the fights and exposure they want.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Rob I just said I don't want our fighters to get in a fight they can't win.
> 
> Barkers cv before Martinez was so thin it was a miracle he got the fight.bellew isn't good enough to beat Stevenson but fair enough he is a different case as he has done all he can to a degree.
> 
> I just want a light heavyweight challenger to have beaten better competiton,maybe it's a romantic notion but bellew hasn't beaten a top 10 light heavyweight and I think you should be going into a 'world' title fight with that kind of success and experience under your belt.


Regards Bellew - he can step up as much as he wants en route to a title shot, but he's just not good enough to win at true world-level. He's faced two fringe world-level contenders and been found wanting - Cleverly and Chilemba (but scraped a win in the latter). Look at the top ten - who can Bellew beat?

Pascal would take him out early, Cloud will overwhelm him, Dawson would make him look silly, Kovalev would decimate him... so Braehmer and Murat (who will shortly be vanquished by Hopkins and already lost to Cleverly)... and I'd only be confident picking him against Murat.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> He was retweeting stuff about matchroom doing a show in bham
> 
> But today he's said he us still with warren and out in dec , but not the Liverpool show another yet to be announced one


There a November copperbox! Will that Liverpool happen


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> *I really don't think Stevenson v Bellew is as cut and dry as people think. *I don't see who Bellew could have beat. He had the close close loss to Cleverly, McIntosh was a former European champion, Miranda was a good step up, Bolonto for the ranking and Chilemba who was top 10-15 with everybody.
> 
> With Barker, he would not have beaten Geale without first beating Martinez. He will have learnt more in the loss to Martinez than having wins over Andy Lee and Brian Vera.


In what sense? You think Bellew can outbox someone with much better skills? Or you think he can tag Stevenson and hurt him?


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Think there is a London show in December.


December 14th mstchroom


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> If you look at Bellews route to his title fight it has been impressive. He left British level and took on Miranda & Bolonti before the Chilemba fights. They were stinkers but acid tests that Bellew eventually came through and now he deserves his shot.


The only thing that made Bolonti an acid test was the cut. He is no preparation for world level.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

tdw said:


> @onetowatch Firstly, are many other nations really producing many more fighters capable of being number 1 than us?
> 
> Secondly, was Chisora fighting Klitschko less of a mismatch on paper than Bellew-Stevenson or Brook-Alexander?
> 
> I do see your point more now, I just don't see your fears becoming a reality


America,Mexico,Russia and it's old states like Ukraine and Kazakhstan,Argentina,Japan,Panama,Puerto Rico and Cuba all Have strong scenes that produce dominant world champions historically and likewise today.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> In what sense? You think Bellew can outbox someone with much better skills? Or you think he can tag Stevenson and hurt him?


I think Bellew is capable of using his height to keep the fight at long range with the jab and frustrate Stevenson to pick up some early rounds, and then later in the fight Stevenson has to go for it I think Bellew could hurt the smaller man if they trade.

I think Stevenson will win but I don't think a Bellew win is impossible. Stevenson is good but not great. This is not a clear and cut fight with only one winner like Cleverly v Kovalev was. Bellew has shown an ability to do what he needs to win the fight and Stevenson has shown an ability lose.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think Bellew is capable of using his height to keep the fight at long range with the jab and frustrate Stevenson to pick up some early rounds, and then later in the fight Stevenson has to go for it I think Bellew could hurt the smaller man if they trade.
> 
> I think Stevenson will win but I don't think a Bellew win is impossible. Stevenson is good but not great. This is not a clear and cut fight with only one winner like Cleverly v Kovalev was. Bellew has shown an ability to do what he needs to win the fight and Stevenson has shown an ability lose.


I really hope he does rob.

But bellew might be taller but Stevenson fights bigger.bellew fights upright whilst Stevenson uses his reach to its maximum effect.

I thought cleverly could beat kovalev,you rightly told me i was miles off.
I think this is the same rob,Stevenson has just destroyed chad dawson and Tavoris cloud with a lot to spare.he has looked skilled,heavy handed and seems to be at his peak.chuck in the fact he is at home and I think Stevenson wins by ko.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think Bellew is capable of using his height to keep the fight at long range with the jab and frustrate Stevenson to pick up some early rounds, and then later in the fight Stevenson has to go for it I think Bellew could hurt the smaller man if they trade.
> 
> I think Stevenson will win but I don't think a Bellew win is impossible. Stevenson is good but not great. This is not a clear and cut fight with only one winner like Cleverly v Kovalev was. Bellew has shown an ability to do what he needs to win the fight and Stevenson has shown an ability lose.


So has Bellew! He lost to Cleverly and he arguably lost to Chilemba the first time. I think it's actually even more clear cut - Stevenson looks like he's putting it all together. Bellew gets slaughtered, IMO.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I really hope he does rob.
> 
> But bellew might be taller but Stevenson fights bigger.bellew fights upright whilst Stevenson uses his reach to its maximum effect.
> 
> ...


I am picking Stevenson but I am just saying there is a possibility that Bellew wins. There was 0% chance of a Cleverly win.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> So has Bellew! He lost to Cleverly and he arguably lost to Chilemba the first time. I think it's actually even more clear cut - Stevenson looks like he's putting it all together. Bellew gets slaughtered, IMO.


Agreed,I think Stevenson can outbox him and wear him down or ko him early.

Clouds always looked solid before but Stevenson hurt him very early and cloud went gun shy,bellew can be hurt so I just don't see him going 12 rounds with a serious puncher.

It's not the names on stevensons record that's changing people's minds on him,it's his excellent performances.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

Bellew's best chance is to just have a go. If he tries to box, he will eventually get tagged against a quicker and stronger guy. At least if he comes forward and looks to have a fight, he may be able to catch Stevenson with something.

Either way I see a Stevenson KO however.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

So is it known who is he signing yet? or what time are we expected to know?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I agree with \rob here. Stevenson is the favorite but I don't think it's a mismatch, Bellew has a chance.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> So is it known who is he signing yet? or what time are we expected to know?


Give it an hour or two.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Bellew has a decent chance but is more predictable than Stevenson 

Double jab , right , circle , double jab uppercut circle etc


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

It's Stephen Smith.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Edit: Smith fights Sykes on Froch card, good fight. 3 fight deal.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

What will happen to History boys card?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

When is Callum Johnsons contract up with Frank?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Callum Johnson contract is up dec 4 th
He is jumping ship then


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Callum Johnson contract is up dec 4 th
> He is jumping ship then


I'd like to see Frank keep hold of his stable right now with the exception of Johnson, Frank can't keep losing fighters like this or he's finished. I hate him but I'd still like to see him putting on shows, Boxnation needs domestic shows. Warren has done a disgraceful job with Johnson, feel sorry for the lad.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I'd like to see Frank keep hold of his stable right now with the exception of Johnson, Frank can't keep losing fighters like this or he's finished. I hate him but I'd still like to see him putting on shows, Boxnation needs domestic shows. Warren has done a disgraceful job with Johnson, feel sorry for the lad.


Do you think he keep the other Smiths?


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

The Chemist said:


> Do you think he keep the other Smiths?


I think they will leave eventually, Eddie can do a lot more in liverpool than frank can so it makes sense. In fact London I think is probably the only city where frank can compete with eddie. Do they want to be on big shows, get more opportunities and more money? Or do they stay 'loyal' and get less, never understood the loyalty aspect to the promoter-fighter relationship, regardless of what a promoter has or hasnt done, if the fighter is free to leave he should be able to do so without his character as a person coming into question.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The Chemist said:


> Do you think he keep the other Smiths?


Not a chance with Liam but Paul may stay loyal to Frank, I doubt it though. Think he'll jump ship aswell and be a pundit on Sky.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Realistically frank has to focus on international cards, he now has barely enough of a stable to hold an watchable event every 3-4months, that's 3-4 cards a year. You can't run a tv channel off that. 

Strange now to look back 2 years, not long after boxnation launches... Degale, Burns, Cleverely, Groves, Bellew, Chisora, Kevin Mitchell, John Murray. Makes you wonder how the hell with the fighters they had they managed to end up here


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Realistically frank has to focus on international cards, he now has barely enough of a stable to hold an watchable event every 3-4months, that's 3-4 cards a year. You can't run a tv channel off that.
> 
> Strange now to look back 2 years, not long after boxnation launches... Degale, Burns, Cleverely, Groves, Bellew, Chisora, Kevin Mitchell, John Murray. Makes you wonder how the hell with the fighters they had they managed to end up here


Good point, but also going back a little further, anyone thats become a crossover star in boxing leaves frank, Naz, Hatton, Calzaghe, Khan.. It gets to a point where you're too big for Frank cos he restricts fighters of a certain level from progressing. Think thats why Hearn lets his guys go to america a bit sooner.

Its like Eddie has been studying Frank for years, he's probably learned as much from frank as he has from his dad, but more in relation to the things not to do!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Just seen on twitter that Derry Matthews has signed a 5 fight deal with Queensbury. Good signing but a kick in the teeth for coldwell


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Just seen on twitter that Derry Matthews has signed a 5 fight deal with Queensbury. Good signing but a kick in the teeth for coldwell


makes sense for frank. Derry does fair few tickets and the only places wazza can do shows these days is either london or liverpool. I reckon derry being put in with woodhouse might have something to do with him leaving dave.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

I always thought Derry had a falling out with Frank. All the other lightweights are with Hearn.


----------

